# קרדיטי ירח דבש-אירלנד!



## FayeV (5/1/13)

קרדיטי ירח דבש-אירלנד!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לבקשת מספר בנות, וגם כי אשמח לחלוק את המקומות המגניבים שמצאנו באירלנד, הנה קרדיטי ירח הדבש שלנו. היזהרו מחפירות!


----------



## אביה המואביה (5/1/13)

אירלנד אהובתי! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טיילתי שם עם חברה לפני שנה וחצי... אחחח אירלנד המדהימה.. וגם סקוטלנד..


----------



## FayeV (5/1/13)

הקדמה וטיפים 
כשתכננו את הטיול שלנו לאירלנד, התחלנו משתי הנחנות בסיסיות – אנחנו לא רוצים לשכור רכב ואנחנו רוצים להתאחסן בהוסטלים. שתי ההחלטות האלה התגלו כהחלטות מעולות – נכון,   בערים הקטנות התחבורה הציבורית מזעזעת במקרה הטוב ולא קיימת במקרה הרע, אבל הצלחנו להסתדר לא רע, ובדרך גם פגשנו נהגים סופר נחמדים שעשו לנו סיור מודרך בזמן שנסענו . בנוסף, חלק מההוסטלים בהם התאחסנו היו ברמה מאוד גבוהה, ובחלקם פגשנו אנשים נחמדים, וגם חסכנו בכסף.

כמה דברים בנוגע לאירלנד- 1. האנשים שם מאוד נחמדים! בדבלין, מספיק היה שפתחנו מפה ומישהו שאל אם אנחנו צריכים עזרה. בנוסף, בניגוד לדברים ששמעתי, האירים הם לא אנטי-ישראל, מהאנשים שפגשנו, לא מאוד היה אכפת להם מהסכסוך במזרח התיכון, חלקם עוד מנסים להתגבר על מאות שנות הכיבוש של אנגליה (מתברר שזה עדיין נושא מאוד חם לשיחה בקרב אירים).
2. פאבים רבים לא מגישים אוכל, אלא תפוצ'יפס או בוטנים, או מסיימים להגיש אוכל מוקדם (באזור 8-9 בערב). שימו לב לזה, ותבדקו את הפאב אליו אתם נכנסים, כדי שלא תישארו רעבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
3. אולי זו רק אני, אבל אירלנד היא לא בדיוק מקום לטיול קולינרי (במספר מקומות אפילו שמו פלפל במלחייה ומלח ופלפלייה), לכן (שוב פעם, לדעתי), אין סיבה לנסות ללכת לאכול במקומות יקרים, כי ברוב המקומות האוכל יהיה דומה בטעמו ובאיכותו. אני ממליצה על ה-fish chowder!


----------



## FayeV (5/1/13)

דבלין 
בדבלין התאחסנו בהוסטל מעולה בשם Mount Eccles Court (החדר - בתמונה המצורפת), שמציע, בין השאר, דירה מעולה לזוגות שכוללת מטבח מאובזר, מכונת כביסה, ועוד. בנוסף, במקום אפשר לקבל ארוחת בוקר לא רעה בכלל ביורו וחצי.
כמה דברים שכדאי לדעת שיש בדבלין – 1. יש טיולים חינמיים (הם עובדים על בסיס טיפים) שמאורגנים ע"י חברת New Dublin Tours ([URL='http://www.newdublintours.com</a>/)']http://www.newdublintours.com/)[/URL] (ד"א, החבר'ה האלה עושים טיולים דומים בהרבה ערי בירה באירופה, וגם בירושלים).
2. יש שלושה מוזאונים בדבלין אליהם הכניסה היא בחינם – מוזאון הארכאולוגיה, מוזאון ההיסטוריה ומוזאון הטבע ([URL='http://www.museum.ie/en/tns/visit-the-museum-overv</a>iew.aspx).']http://www.museum.ie/en/tns/visit-the-museum-overview.aspx).[/URL] אם אתם מתעניינים באמנות, יש גם מוזאון אמנות חינמי ונחמד ([URL='http://www.nationalgallery.ie</a>/).']http://www.nationalgallery.ie/).[/URL]
3. כדאי גם לבקר בפסלים המפורסמים – Molly Malone (a.k.a Tart with the Cart) ו-the Spitre המכוער (a.k.a Stiffey on the Liffey)
מקומות טובים לשתות בירה – 1. Messrs Maguire (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Messrs-Maguire/127455757310013) – פאב\מבשלה ממש נחמש. אם באים בצהריים, יש שם בופה של אוכל אירי במחירים טובים.
2. Portherhouse (http://www.porterhousebrewco.com/#) – עוד מבשלה, די מצליחה, יש לה כמה סניפים בעיר, והיא די פופולרית, אז יכול להיות שלקראת הערב יהיה שם עמוס. ממליצה לשבת קרוב לבר 
3. Black Sheep (https://www.facebook.com/theblacksheepdublin) – פאב שמגיש בירות של הרבה מבשלות איריות מהחבית או בבקבוק.
מקום טוב להשמין בו – Queen of Tarts. מכינה מאפים מעולים, אני ממליצה על ה-scones שלהם.


----------



## evadani (6/1/13)

עשית לי ממש חשק לסוע .


----------



## FayeV (6/1/13)

איזה כיף!


----------



## FayeV (5/1/13)

טיולים מאורגנים מדבלין 
לקחנו טיול מאורגן לצפון אירלנד ול-Giant’s Causeway. זה טיול של יום שלם (יוצאים ב-6:30 בבוקר וחוזרים בערך בשבע-שמונה), אבל זה לגמרי שווה את זה, כי ה-Giant’s Causeway הוא מקום מדהים (מצורפת תמונה) ובדרך עוצרים בעוד כמה מקומות מעניינים. מבלפסט (בירת צפון אירלנד) פחות התלהבתי, זה היה מקום מתועש וקצת מלוכלך ולא הייתי מקדישה לו טיול של יום. מי שנוסע לצפון אירלנד צריך לשים לב שהיא שייכת לבריטניה, לכן בחלק מהמקומות מקבלים רק פאונדים.
בנוסף, אני ממליצה גם לקחת טיול כלשהו שכולל בתוכו את Monasterboice ו-Loughcrew, שניהם אתרים מעניינים מאוד.


----------



## FayeV (5/1/13)

Galway 
היינו ב-Galway יום אחד, נסענו באוטובוס ישיר מדבלין. העיר היא מקום קטן וחביב, אבל חייבת להודות שלא מאוד התרשמתי ממנה, אז גם אין לי הרבה מה להגיד עליה, לכן אצרף תמונה מ-Monasterboice


----------



## FayeV (5/1/13)

Doolin and Cliffs of Moher 
Galway לקחנו סיור שעבר, בין השאר ב-Cliffs of Moher (זה מקום מאוד תיירותי, אבל אין מה לעשות, הוא מדהים ביופיו), ובדרך חזרה ביקשנו שיורידו אותנו בתחנה הבאה שלנו – Doolin. זו עיר קטנה עם משהו כמו 4-5 פאבים. היא ידועה במוזיקה החיה שיש שם כל ערב. הפאב עליו אני ממליצה הוא Fitzpatrick’s. שם המוזיקה התחילה הכי מוקדם והיו שם הכי פחות אמריקאים מגעילים.
בתמונה - ההוסטל שלנו ב-Doolin (אני משערת שיש תמונות מדהימות של צוקי מוהר באינטרנט, לכן אם רוצים לראות במה מדובר - תחפשו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## FayeV (5/1/13)

Aran Islands 
לא רחוק מ-Doolin, יש שלושה איים - Inis Oírr, Inis Meáin, Inis Mór. אנחנו לקחנו מעבורת ל-Inis Oirr (לדעתי דרך Doolin Ferries) והסתובבנו שם כמה שעות. האי הזה לא מאוד גדול, ויש שם כמה מבנים עתיקים מגניבים. בנוסף, בשיט חזרה עוברים דרך צוקי מוהר, מה שמאפשר לראות אותם גם מלמטה ולא רק מלמעלה.


----------



## FayeV (5/1/13)

Cork and Blarney Castle 
אני מאוד אהבתי את קורק. העיר לא גדולה מדי, מה שממזער את הסיכוי להסתבך בה, ומצד שני מלאה בכל טוב. יש שם אפילו כמה מסלולי טיול שמסומנים בצבעים שונים, ובמשרד התיירות (שנמצא בכיכר הראשית) אפשר לקחת מפות לכל אחד ממסלולי הטיול.
מקום נוסף עליו אני ממליצה בקורק הוא ה-English market בקורק. זה שוק מקורה מלא בכל טוב, ולאנשים שאוהבים אוכל (כמונו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) זו הייתה חוויה. קנינו שם אוכל והכנו לנו ארוחה מפנקת בהוסטל.
מקומות טובים לבירה – 1. The Bierhaus ([URL='http://thebierhauscork.com</a>/)']http://thebierhauscork.com/)[/URL] – מקום עם כמות מטורפת של בירות מאירלנד ומהעולם (גם מחבית וגם מבקבוק). שם הצלחנו להשיג ולשתות את הבירה החזקה בעולם (לא לבעלי לב או קיבה חלשה!)
2. The Franciscan Well brewery ([URL='http://www.franciscanwellbrewery.com</a>/)-']http://www.franciscanwellbrewery.com/)-[/URL] מבשלה עם בירה נחמדה מאוד, שווה ביקור.
מקורק ניתן לקחת אוטובוס לטיול יום\חצי יום בטירת בלארני, שהיא אחד האתרים התיירותיים המפורסמים ביותר באירלנד. מחיר הכניסה גבוה (12 יורו למבוגר ו-10 יורו לסטודנט), אך לדעתי המקום שווה ביקור, במיוחד כי את הטירה סובב יער\גן גדול ומרשים מאוד (צירפתי תמונה, אבל זה לא מתקרב ליופי האמיתי של המקום הזה), והיה ממש כיף להסתובב שם (ולהעמיד פנים שאני רואה פיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## FayeV (5/1/13)

Cashel and Cahir 
Cashel היא עיר קטנטנה שידוע בעיקר ב-the Rock of Cashel ובעובדה שהצמח הכשות המקורי ממנו התחילו לבשל את הגינס נמצא שם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ה-Rock הוא טירה עתיקה (לדעתי מהמאה ה-10 לספירה) ומדהימה, עם היסטוריה ועיצוב מרתק (מצורפת תמונה). אני מאוד שמחה שהגענו לשם (בנוסף, יש סיורים מודרכים בחינם באתר). מול הטירה נמצאת ה-Hore Abbey, שגם שווה ביקור, לדעתי. חוץ מזה, העיר לדעתי קצת משעממת (אולי אני מרגישה ככה כי היה גשם ולא היה אף אחד בחוץ).
ישנו בעיר לילה אחד, והמשכנו ל-Cahir, שם יש טירה שנמצאת במרכז העיר, בעלת היסטוריה מאוד מעניינת. גם שם יש סיורים בחינם. היינו שם כמה שעות, ותפסנו אוטובוס ליעד הבא.


----------



## FayeV (5/1/13)

Kilkenny 
קילקני היא עיר נהדרת – בדומה לקורק, היא לא מאוד גדולה, אבל מאוד שוקקת חיים ומלאה בפינות מעניינות. אני מאוד ממליצה על הגנים בטירת קילקני – הם נהדרים ומטופחים, והיה מאוד כיף לטייל שם. לטירה עצמה לא נכנסנו, כי המחיר היה נראה גבוה מדי. מקום שכן נכנסנו אליו נקרא ה-Rothe House ([URL='http://rothehouse.com</a>/),']http://rothehouse.com/),[/URL] מן מוזאון שמציג כיצד אנשים (עמידים) חיו באירלנד בעבר. אני חובבת היסטוריה, אז לי זה היה מעולה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בגזרת הפאבים, אני מאוד ממליצה על ה-Dylan Whiskey Bar ([URL='https://www.facebook.com/DylanWhiskyBar</a>),']https://www.facebook.com/DylanWhiskyBar),[/URL] מקום עם המווון סוגי וויסקי. אפילו אני נהינתי, ואני לא חובבת ויסקי גדולה. באופן כללי, האוכלוסיה בקילקני צעירה, כך שאין מחסור בפאבים מגניבים עם מוזיקה חיה.


משם חזרנו לדבלין, בילינו שם עוד יום וחצי, ונאלצנו לטוס הביתה. אירלנד הייתה חוויה מדהימה – חיכיתי לה כל כך הרבה זמן, והטיול עלה על כל ציפיותיי. ההיסטוריה מרתקת, המבנים מעניינים, הבירה נהדרת, והטבע...בשום מקום בעולם לא ראיתי כל כך הרבה גוונים של ירוק. אין שום תמונה שיכולה להעביר את היופי של הארץ הזו.
בקיצור - ממליצה ומאחלת לכל אחד לנסוע לאירלנד!


----------



## אביה המואביה (5/1/13)

מדהים! 
עשית לי חשק לחזור לשם...


----------



## FayeV (5/1/13)

האמת שגם לי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לצערי, לא הייתי בסקוטלנד, מקווה לבקר גם שם!
איפה המבטא פחות מובן?


----------



## אביה המואביה (5/1/13)

האמת היא.. 
שבאף אחד מהמקומות לא התקשיתי להבין את מה שאמרו לי. כנראה בגלל ששמו לב שאני תיירת, השתדלו במיוחד לדבר בשפה ברורה


----------



## coffeetoffy (6/1/13)

חחח 
בלונדון לא חווינו את ההתחשבות הזו, ולקח לנו איזה 3-4 ימים להסתנכרן עם המבטא הזה... בנוסף לזה, בהוסטל שהיינו בו התחברנו לבחור אוסטרלי- בכלל יצאנו מבולבלות עם כל ה"מבטאים" מסביב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(הייתי עם חברה, לא עם החצי, אז הוסטל בא בסבבה)


----------



## אביה המואביה (7/1/13)

נשמע הזוי 
אני לא יודעת, אני דווקא מבינה את הבריטים טוב יותר משאני מבינה אמריקאים..


----------



## ronitvas (6/1/13)

כל הכבוד!!! 
תודה על הפירוט והלינקים!!!


----------



## noya66 (6/1/13)

oy 
אני כל כך אוהבת את אירלנד!
בהחלט אחד הטיולים הרומנטיים וכיפיים שעשינו 
תודה על הקרדיטים ובעיקר על התמונות שישר החזירו אותי לשם !


----------



## OnG Wedding (6/1/13)

סופסוף, תודה!


----------



## maayanha2 (6/1/13)

נראה שהיה לכם 
טיול מדהים!
תודה רבה על כל הפירוט, היה מאוד כיף לקרוא הכל, ובהחלט הגביר לי את החשק לאירלנד!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (6/1/13)

רצינו לעשות טיול לאירלנד + סקולטנד ! 
אבל יצא שמזג האוויר קפוא !!
מקווה שמתישהו ייצא... נראה כ"כ יפה..


----------



## FayeV (6/1/13)

בגלל זה נאצלנו לחכות חצי שנה 
נסענו באמצע-סוף יוני ועדיין ירד גשם בחלק מהימים


----------



## ZimmerTLV (6/1/13)

איזה כיף! 
תודה ששיתפת, 
טיול מקורי וכיפי ועשיתם אותו בדרך המגניבה שלכם. כל הכבוד.


----------



## Amber (6/1/13)

הו אירלנד אירלנד! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
תמונות מקסימות!


----------



## Bobbachka (6/1/13)

עושה חשק
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בהחלט מצטרף לאחד היעדים המועדפים.


----------



## Raspail (6/1/13)

זה בול הטיול שאני עשיתי באירלנד 
לפני כמה שנים (עם חברה, לא עם הבחור.... את הבחור לקחתי לסקוטלנד שהיא גם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

איזה כיף לקרוא את השרשור - התמונות, ההמלצות והחוויות! נראה שהיה לכם מדהים! ומזכיר לי את הטיול שלי, טיול שכולו ירוק בעיניים, טירות, פאבים, הוסטלים, טרמפים (הכי לא אני, אבל שם זה מתבקש!), מוסיקה ואירים חביבים שמתייצבים לעזרה עוד לפני שבכלל מבקשים (יש לי באמת אוסף מדהים של סיפורים על האירים האלה!).

נשמע טיול ירח דבש מושלם כזה שהייתי שמחה לעשות שוב עם החצי שלי!


----------

